# A Little Heads-Up For Jammers



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

This blog article was linked through a CL ad yesterday morning: A little heads up to jam/open mic patrons



"Whilst visiting a jam session as the special guest of a friend of mine last night, I noticed a couple of the greener jammers causing some common faux-pas. As a long time jam host (on and off for the past sixteen years or so and every week for the past seven years) I feel that I have some insight into the etiquette required for everyone to have a good time at such an event.

First off,* it is important to show up in a timely fashion if you expect to get on the bandstand*. I encourage jammers (particularly first-time guests) to show up for the house band/musicians set so as to get an idea how the evening works: musical style, volume levels, set duration, etc. Usually the host musicians will play an opening set of up to an hour to warm up the night, so don't expect to walk on stage as soon as you walk in the room. If you decide to show up an hour before the jam ends, you can expect that the host will have already planned for that hour and chances are very good that there won't be time for you to play that evening. This is not discrimination against you and your awesome talents, but rather respect for those who have been waiting patiently throughout the evening. Show up earlier and the chances of you walking on stage are much better.

When you do arrive, *find out who the host is and immediately make your desire to play known* to that person (ie. not some other member of the band or the bartender or random strangers). If the host doesn't know you, then how are they supposed to know that you want to play, what instrument you play or who you would like to play with? You have to tell them in a timely fashion, or they will have a difficult time putting a set together for you. Remember, there are twenty other musicians making requests/demands of the host, so help out by getting your info on the table.

Okay, so you've come in early, watched the house band, signed up with the jam host and you're sitting and waiting for your time to play. A band takes the stage and starts playing a song you know. *Under no circumstances should you walk onto the stage uninvited!* I've had my prized ES335 knocked onto the floor by one such interloper, and I have a zero tolerance policy for uninvited guests. When your time to play arrives, you will be invited on stage. In the meantime try to wait patiently and enjoy the music. Heck, you might even learn something if you pay attention!

Every night in every bar has an ebb and flow. Your host will attempt to predict the flow of the night and run it accordingly, but he/she isn't psychic; late night influxes of jammers or technical problems can cause the plan to change and your host will be doing their best to deal with that. This means that at a slower part in the evening some people might get an extra song; heck, a special guest might get an even longer set. *This does not mean you will get a set of equal length to everyone else. * This isn't your mom dishing out ice cream, everyone does not get exactly equal portions. Please deal with this gracefully.

Because of the short time available, it is important that when it comes time for your set you are ready. Get your instrument tuned and get on stage as soon as the last group gets off. *When the host tells you "You're up!", it's not time to go and have a smoke, it's time to tune up and play. *And I mean REALLY in tune, not 'close enough for rock'n'roll'.

On a related point, please show up with the following: your instrument, a strap for your instrument, your own plectrum, a tuner and it never hurts to bring your own cable.

Often there will be a complimentary beer/beverage offered to jammers. This, like everything else at a jam, occurs on a first come, first serve basis. The amount of comps available is very finite, so again, *showing up earlier will better guarantee you getting that bevvie.* If you show up late and the host has no drink tickets/beer/whatever available anymore, don't get in his/her face about it. The bar decides what they can give and still have a profitable night, not the host. And the bar is in the business of making money, not sponsoring your fledgling music career.

Which brings me to this important point: *the jam functions as the venue's entertainment for the night, which means the audience's enjoyment of the evening is more important than yours.* This is why we as hosts, try to ensure that there is good music on stage all night. If your music is not particularly good, you will not be a priority player in the jam. Your host wants to keep his gig, after all, and if you are making bad noise, you are jeopardizing that gig.

All has gone well and you find yourself onstage with a band. *If you didn't mention to the host that* *you want to sing and lead the set, this is no time to try to take control.* The host will have put a band together behind a singer and that person will be leading. Please respect that decision. Take the opportunity to work on your sideman chops, then come back the next week and arrange to lead a set with the host. The more clearly you let the host know what you'd like to do, the better the chance that it will happen. But remember: everyone else is doing the same thing and there's only so much time available in the evening.

* Once you've figured out who's leading your set, pay attention to that person.* They will be telling the band all the relevant information about the upcoming song before starting it. Listen to that info, it's important. Once the song is started, watch the leader like a hawk. Nothing is more frustrating than playing with someone so into their own trip that they blow arrangements, play too loud, solo over vocals, etc., etc., etc. Don't be that jackass jammer. No one will want to play with you. You will be the social leper of that jam until such time that you mend your selfish ways.

*If you are leading the set, make sure to give solos to your fellow musicians. * This doesn't mean that you need to have bass and drum solos on every song, or that every guitar player should do an epic seven chorus excursion; one or two choruses will suffice to keep your fellow players happy, but denying them this will not make you any friends.

* Don't try to cram in everything you know to try to impress everyone*. More than likely this will result in you doing something remarkably inappropriate, whether that be playing too loud, soloing over-long or imposing some sort of clever-pants arrangement where it doesn't fit. * Listen. Listen. Listen. Watch. Watch. Watch.* These are skills that will see you through years of music. I guarantee you that a sensitive, appropriate accompaniment will impress everybody more than an ego-driven display of your prowess.

Remember, your host is human and prone to forgetfulness, bad days and teeth-grinding frustration just like you. * If things don't go perfectly your way don't hassle the host about it.* Pissing off the host simply results in you being left off the list and banished from the jam. Got a problem? Talk to the host and raise your concerns in a friendly, respectful manner. Y'know, the way you'd like people to talk to you...chances are the host will appreciate your concerns and try to help you out.

Ultimately, the host is setting up an opportunity for you and your friends to come out and play, learn and meet other players. There is much one can learn about playing professionally at a jam - if you pay attention to those who are professional. * If you leave your ego at the door and bring in your ears and your heart, you will not go far wrong. *We, the hosts, want to see you grow as a musician (and human being) and nothing makes us happier than seeing a budding player moving up and ultimately gigging for real. We want you to succeed. We will do our level best to help you to do so, if only you'll meet us half-way.

Some additional thoughts:
-It's usually first come, first serve to get on stage, but a host might bring up other players before you for reasons that make sense in terms of running the whole night, reasons you may not have considered. Be patient, you'll get your turn.
-Jam hosts are human. Sometimes they make mistakes, particularly if they're arranging a busier-than-usual night. They're not out to screw you. Be understanding.
-Every session is a little different. It's a good idea to show up without an instrument just to check it out once or twice before you go to sit in. Figure out who the host is and begin a dialogue with him/her. This will go a long way toward making your first session a successful and enjoyable experience.
-Complaining to the bartender about the asshole host will NOT get you anywhere. They're there to serve drinks. They are not the complaints department. Chances are you will be bitching about a good friend of that bartender and that bartender will not be impressed.

Jam in peace and harmony."

inspireformation-a working musician's blog: A Little Heads-Up for Jammers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This was a very well thought out thread. 


IMO, the keys are to be organized, considerate and friendly to the host.

They aren't your backing band. You are a guest.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Something very important to remember, you do not have the right to pick up someone else's guitar or sax or banjo and walk on stage, that is their personal property, if you can't afford your own instrument or don't want to bring your own, ask for permission first or sit down and shut up.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

This is one of the best threads here in a long time. Whenever I have been invited up to jam I am always respectful of the other musicians. I think some guys are just a little nervous and forget any jam etiquette (...too loud, soloing while the singer is singing, etc).


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

never had the guts to try it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thing, but all of a sudden such a jam sounds intimidating!

Fortunately most of mine are just myself and a friend playing chords or riffs and seeing what each puts into it.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never been to an open jam night. kqoct


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

When living in Toronto, I used to frequent jams all the time. My favorites were at Chicago's diner on Queen st & Grossman's tavern On Spadina.
(Have no idea if either are still open)

I was very much a regular.
It's pretty simple , show up, grab a brewski, play your tunes when called, and have fun. I met some amazing musicians that way, got into a few bands and so forth.

The Jeff Healey Band was formed by guys who frequented the jam sessions at Grossman's

I remember there was this really skeezy guy why always had pot joints in his Rothman's pack instead of cigarettes. Gave everyone around him the munchies and he would never pass it around, the Greedy bastard!!!

I've never been able to find jam sessions like that outside of Toronto. most places I've been to since, the Muso's take themselves waaaaaaaay to seriously.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the OP can be summed in two points - make friends and make music. I went to a great jam on Saturday (at the Ironwood, if anyone cares) that really illustrated both of those points. Keep those as your main goals and they'll keep the ego in check. I'd love to host a jam someday. It seems like a great way to play/hear a lot of different music, drool over some nice guitars, and meet some cool people.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> When living in Toronto, I used to frequent jams all the time. My favorites were at Chicago's diner on Queen st &amp; Grossman's tavern On Spadina.
> (Have no idea if either are still open)
> 
> I was very much a regular.
> ...


Grossmans is still there, tho a shadow if its former self IMHO. I was a regular there in the mid 80s to the mid 90s

Chicagos is long gone.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Something very important to remember, you do not have the right to pick up someone else's guitar or sax or banjo and walk on stage, that is their personal property, if you can't afford your own instrument or don't want to bring your own, ask for permission first or sit down and shut up.


In addition if you're turned down by the instruments owner don't make a scene out of it, it's his/her property and they're welcome to do with it whatsoever they please. If it bothers you that much that you don't have one to play then maybe you should have brought or bought your own, the people that do take their own instruments don't buy them, no matter the price range, with the intent to hand it over to a complete stranger.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

jimsz said:


> This blog article was linked through a CL ad yesterday morning: A little heads up to jam/open mic patrons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said. You run a tight ship.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never had the opportunity, maybe wouldn't have the confidence yet, to seek out one of these situations, but this post certainly educates me about what to expect and how to handle myself.

THANK YOU! It's not always easy to find information about this. 

I couldn't imagine some of the instances you refer to (demanding drink at an open jam?, demanding a longer set, etc). Maybe it's the blissful ignorance of a new guitar player who thinks that everyone should just be happy with the opportunity to play together in some utopian ecstasy. 

And I really couldn't imagine someone showing up at one of these nights and grabbing another person's instrument without invitation!!!! My guitar is worth very little money, but it's worth a lot to me. I would flip out on someone . If I walk into someones house and see a guitar (expensive or cheap) and won't touch it until the owner offers permission. Are there actually jammers who will have the arrogance to do that? This is new world for me. I guess I'll have to bring a bike lock for my guitar if I ever get to the point to trying this!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

RobQ said:


> Grossmans is still there


As long as the Electric ladyland nude wallpaper is still on the walls, I'd be happy the next time I visit T.O.

Did that toilet really ever have a "Gloryday" period?
It really was a dump. But what a fun dump!!!!


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> As long as the Electric ladyland nude wallpaper is still on the walls, I'd be happy the next time I visit T.O.
> 
> Did that toilet really ever have a "Gloryday" period?
> It really was a dump. But what a fun dump!!!!


For a brief time while they were renovating the men's room there was one co-Ed washroom.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Great OP! well thought out with great points! 

I will add one thought, as a fairly experienced jammer myself, it seems like when many people get up to jam they are often focused on showing what they can do - but one of the most important things you can do as a musician is to try and make everyone around you sound better because if you do that then you will sound better your self. Too many guys get up onstage to jam with the mindset of "let me show what I can do" instead of getting up and thinking "how can I make this musical situation the best it can be?". Like the old saying goes, if you can make the lights around you shine brighter then you will shine brighter your self.


----------

